# Buckshot for deer???



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

When I deer hunt in South Carolina I use a 308., and that rig as always worked fine for me, because it is so heavily wooded. My family recentley inherited a house in Shelby north carolina. The place is over run with deer on the sourrounding property owned by our good freind. He gave me permission to take out a 12 point on the property, but the catch is, I have to use a shotgun or a bow. I have all the deers habits figured out, and have a stand hung right where he comes out to feed in the mornings. I am good with a bow, but with a deer that big, I really want to anchor him and make sure he doesnt get away. I dont own a slug gun, but I own a Mossberg 12 gauge which I use for pheasents and quail. Would 00 buckshot be okay for deer from a distance of 30-40 yards???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No!!! You don't need a "slug gun" for deer. You can shoot a rifled slug out of a smooth bore shot gun. Use a modified choke and just buy a rifled slug. You will be fairly accurate out to 35 yards or so, maybe even further out..........depending upon your skills!! Do not use buckshot on a deer!!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont even think it is legal to use buck shot is it?


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Our freind who is a game warden uses it when he is doing a deer drive... :eyeroll: Drives are unsportsman like and a game warden doing them??? The game warden runs dogs for deer in south carolina.....


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I may be legal to use buckshot in NC. I haven't checked the regs for NC.

My best friend from college lives in Richmond, VA. In one county he hunts in buckshot is legal and slugs are not. In another county he hunts, it is the opposite.

Personally, I prefer slugs (in MD, only slugs are legal). Even a 20 ga. slug packs a thump. The first two deer I ever shot were with a 20 ga. Rem 1187 with a modified choke.

As for bow, a sharp broadhead through the heart/lungs will bring him down.


----------

